# Why do personal trainers look like crap?



## seabee (Jan 14, 2005)

I've decided after 8 years of lifting, I have probably seen 2 or 3 great builds on PTs.  It sucks because I've been thinking of getting one to get over this sticking point, but they just are not impressive...or better than me.  Shouldn't you admire the body on your PT?

I think I'm better off talking to some gym rat with my height/genetic build who has great development.  What do you think?  Can a PT help an experienced lifter go to the next level in building muscle mass?


----------



## AnabolicFreak04 (Jan 15, 2005)

No, I think they have different ideas of training. Actually I think that they could use our advice.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

Everybody thinks they're bigger than they really are, and it seems as though everyone that knows a little about BB thinks they know much, much more.  Looks like that leaks into people's professions, too.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

Because 99.99 precent of PTs know dick about actual training.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

Very few personal trainers are in the business of bodybuilding. Most people who use PTs are female, and they dont want to be bulky, they want to be thin and cut. The men who use them very rarely want to be big. PTs cater to these crowds, as these are the ones who are most likely to give them business. 

Most people dont have the dedication and desire to get big like we do. Its all about business.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Because 99.99 precent of PTs know dick about actual training.


They are pretty big wastes of money lots of times, I agree.  Sometimes there are some good ones.  When I was in highschool, my mom got me three training sessions for Christmas.  This guy had me do 3 sets of 10 of what seemed like everything he could think of, and while I was doing certain things he would go talk to girls.  Needless to say, he was worthless.

I could probably get more info in 15 minutes on this website than from multiple training sessions with your average PT.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2005)

In the defense of PT's just because they are not buff looking bodybuilders does not mean they do not know anything about training and diet. I do agree they _should_ look the part, but there are very kowledgable people/trainers that do not look like bodybuilders.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> They are pretty big wastes of money lots of times .....
> 
> I could probably get more info in 15 minutes on this website than from multiple training sessions with your average PT.


I have to agree 100%, and I myself have a couple of good friends who are trainers. Yes, IMO most are worthless because most of them are trainers simply because they got in shape, took a course, and then got a certificate. Sounds like your guy was one of these.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> In the defense of PT's just because they are not buff looking bodybuilders does not mean they do not know anything about training and diet.


Oh I agree. Im speaking in general. There's always exceptions to everything.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

I am a personal trainer.  I will admit that a lot of personal trainers look like shit.  There is no excuse for that IMO.  You should take care of yourself to better promote your product.  I agree with Prince in that just because someone isn't bb'er big doesn't mean they are a knowledgable persoanl trainer.  Some of my friends that are trainers aren't huge guys, they have good athletic phyisques.  But, even though they aren't big and huge doesn't mean that they can't write you a killer program, school your ass in olympic lifting and bury you in a 40yrd sprint.  Some guys just have different goals.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 15, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am a personal trainer.  I will admit that a lot of personal trainers look like shit.  There is no excuse for that IMO.  You should take care of yourself to better promote your product.  I agree with Prince in that just because someone isn't bb'er big doesn't mean they are a knowledgable persoanl trainer.  Some of my friends that are trainers aren't huge guys, they have good athletic phyisques.  But, even though they aren't big and huge doesn't mean that they can't write you a killer program, school your ass in olympic lifting and bury you in a 40yrd sprint.  Some guys just have different goals.


Ah but see arent you one of the rare few that actually have a degree and everything else associated with it? Not just a certificate and a good physique?I wouldnt mind paying for the services of someone like you if I could afford it. But I dang sure would not pay for someone that didnt have the all the credentials. And a measely little certificate sure as hell aint enough credentials in my opinion. I can learn more from forums like this so long as I wade through the bull.




This is just MY personal general view. Doesnt apply to all trainers.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 15, 2005)

yeah.. whenever i walk into my local rec. center and watch these trainers showing their clients what to do. i think to myself..why isnt their money in my back pocket right now?!?! it pisses me off because half the stuff they show their clients is general knowledge mixed in with bullshit that their clients want to hear. i agree when you say "its all business".


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2005)

then you guys should become personal trainers.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 15, 2005)

..dont have the time..


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> then you guys should become personal trainers.


No. Im honest enough to say that Im not qualified. I get asked to train people from time to time. I decline.



And also because I dont think I would like putting up with people. 




Like I said , Rob, my views are general. There's always exceptions to every rule. Like P-funk, Gopro....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I met a guy at the gym where I go to and we started training together. I taught him alot while we trained. 

Well anyway he disappeared for a while and next thing you know he is a personal trainer at my gym. He didn't know crap, but he learned from me and now he's taking bodybuilding courses from our gym.

One thing though, he is good with people unlike me. I am anti-social......expect here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> No. Im honest enough to say that Im not qualified. I get asked to train people from time to time. I decline.
> 
> And also because I dont think I would like putting up with people.
> 
> ...



I agree with what you said, I feel the same way. 
Not all PT are lame...........but since my gym is Ballys you do get to see a lot of fat trainers or skinny trainers.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I met a guy at the gym where I go to and we started training together. I taught him alot while we trained.
> 
> Well anyway he disappeared for a while and next thing you know he is a personal trainer at my gym. He didn't know crap, but he learned from me and now he's taking bodybuilding courses from our gym.
> 
> One thing though, he is good with people unlike me. I am anti-social......expect here.




bbing courses???


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't know what his training classes were called but they taught him about nutrition, weightlifting...alot of stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

"bbing" Isn't that a word?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> "bbing" Isn't that a word?





shut up min0 or I will start a thread about you.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

It was probably that stupid Apex program   I've seen some gyms require this.  I dont' know what it entails though.

I have a measly certificate but I don't train anymore.  I couldn't handle the lack of dedication that people had.  They pay you and then they don't want to work.   It drove me insane.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shut up min0 or I will start a thread about you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> I have a measly certificate but I don't train anymore. I couldn't handle the lack of dedication that people had. They pay you and then they don't want to work.  It drove me insane




yes, i get really argavted at times.  maybe all the people that are really in shape don't want to be personal trainers because they can't handle the lack of dedication, leaing the fat asses that are good at selling to train people....lol


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I met a guy at the gym where I go to and we started training together. I taught him alot while we trained.
> 
> Well anyway he disappeared for a while and next thing you know he is a personal trainer at my gym. He didn't know crap, but he learned from me and now he's taking bodybuilding courses from our gym.
> 
> One thing though, he is good with people unlike me. I am anti-social......expect here.


This right here is what Im talking about. "next thing you he is a personal trainer". That scares the piss out of me. 

Now this may not be the EXACT same thing, but would you trust your car to someone that took a "course"? Or a doctor that took a "course". Yes, its an extreme comparison but the point is still that there's a bunch of goofs who just "take courses".


----------



## Vieope (Jan 15, 2005)

_How about Mr. Miyagi? _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

I know a young very good mechanic who doesn't even know how to drive. 
And I have seen some very well built guys train and eat like shit but still look great.
I guess it boils down to what the PT knows.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I have a measly certificate but I don't train anymore.


Ah but you are also probably an exception. Your physique certainly leads me to think that. It says that you at least know what you're doing and you have the dedication to do it. You dont get like you and P-funk in six weeks or even six months. This is what Im talking about. You've put your time in. Both of you.



> I couldn't handle the lack of dedication that people had. They pay you and then they don't want to work.   It drove me insane


And this is what I meant by not liking the people. Ive already put together programs for three different people with the help of my trainer friend. FREE.

No one bothered with it. They all went off and continued doing their own thing and then they wondered why I would not answer any more of their questions. I could not stand this on a larger scale.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> No one bothered with it. They all went off and continued doing their own thing and then they wondered why I would not answer any more of their questions. I could not stand this on a larger scale.




 

I know what you mean. Every freaking time the same morons ask me the same dumb questions and they do the exact opposite.
They kid say's he wants bigger arms but he trains them everyday, I tell him that it's not good....does he listen nooooooooo


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. Every freaking time the same morons ask me the same dumb questions and they do the exact opposite.
> They kid say's he wants bigger arms but he trains them everyday, I tell him that it's not good....does he listen nooooooooo


Yup. And I can only imagine how more many times real PTs have to go through this mess. Of course, when the "client" doesnt get the required results, its the trainer's fault.


FUK THAT. If I want to be told something is MY fault, I will go back to the Oil business where at least I will make several grand a year to put up with that mess. But hell......thats why I left it in the first place.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> Now this may not be the EXACT same thing, but would you trust your car to someone that took a "course"? Or a doctor that took a "course". Yes, its an extreme comparison but the point is still that there's a bunch of goofs who just "take courses".




you can say that again.  I see some crazy shit at the gym.  I mean, at my gym I am one of 40 trainers!!  Some of them are just aweful.  Anyone can get a cert.  and train. it is scary as shit.  But, buyer beware!!!  Just because someone looks like they are in good shape doesn't mean they know jack shit.  there was a trainer that was a big juice head at our gym.  Big thick muscles.....huge....looked good.  But, he was one of the worst trainers that i have ever seen in my life.  One of my best friends however, (x-powerlifter that won the worlds, x-college football player, big on strongman lifting any training) is one of the biggest guys you will see.  He is not ripped.  He is not fat (hiw bf% is around 15%) but at his BW and size he has a shit ton of muscle!!  Some people say "look at that guy, he is kind of fat no?".  But he is in all honesty the best trainer i have ever seen.  I don't know anyone that can can write a better program than him and when it comes to teaching and instructing exercises he is pretty much as good as it gets (everything from squats to clean to snatch to overhead press to explosive lifts to power trianing).  He taugh me so much stuff.  But most of you, unless you saw him workout and lift a ton, would probably think that he is an ignorant trainer because he is not ripped.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can say that again.  I see some crazy shit at the gym.  I mean, at my gym I am one of 40 trainers!!  Some of them are just aweful.  Anyone can get a cert.  and train. it is scary as shit.  But, buyer beware!!!  Just because someone looks like they are in good shape doesn't mean they know jack shit.  there was a trainer that was a big juice head at our gym.  Big thick muscles.....huge....looked good.  But, he was one of the worst trainers that i have ever seen in my life.  One of my best friends however, (x-powerlifter that won the worlds, x-college football player, big on strongman lifting any training) is one of the biggest guys you will see.  He is not ripped.  He is not fat (hiw bf% is around 15%) but at his BW and size he has a shit ton of muscle!!  Some people say "look at that guy, he is kind of fat no?".  But he is in all honesty the best trainer i have ever seen.  I don't know anyone that can can write a better program than him and when it comes to teaching and instructing exercises he is pretty much as good as it gets (everything from squats to clean to snatch to overhead press to explosive lifts to power trianing).  He taugh me so much stuff.  But most of you, unless you saw him workout and lift a ton, would probably think that he is an ignorant trainer because he is not ripped.



Well said, I see that alot.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> But most of you, unless you saw him workout and lift a ton, would probably think that he is an ignorant trainer because he is not ripped.


Yup. And unfortunately, I am ashamed to say, I would be one of them. Untill I heard him speak, however.

But only because trainers like him are so rare. Its due to the established image that can come with anything, really. Look at someone that looks like Zakk Wylde and most people will think "I bet HE can shred". Then you look at someone like Les Paul.....a kindly old gentleman with a conservative look and you would never guess he can rip circles around most popular players. You'd probably think he plays polkas.

Its the same with anyone. Its the bad trainers that have given the profession a bad rep. Its why even magazines have articles where readers write in about their worst PT experiences. 

So yeah..... he doesnt sound like he looks like a good trainer. Im man enough to admit that. Although Im glad he is. And Im glad Im wrong. Maybe he or people like him can break the mold sooner than later. We can only hope.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> So yeah..... he doesnt sound like he looks like a good trainer. Im man enough to admit that. Although Im glad he is. And Im glad Im wrong. Maybe he or people like him can break the mold sooner than later. We can only hope.




I think he looks lke a trainer.  He is big, just not ripped.  Don't powerlifters look like trainers?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Ah but you are also probably an exception. Your physique certainly leads me to think that. It says that you at least know what you're doing and you have the dedication to do it. You dont get like you and P-funk in six weeks or even six months. This is what Im talking about. You've put your time in. Both of you.
> 
> And this is what I meant by not liking the people. Ive already put together programs for three different people with the help of my trainer friend. FREE.
> 
> No one bothered with it. They all went off and continued doing their own thing and then they wondered why I would not answer any more of their questions. I could not stand this on a larger scale.


Funky knows A HELL OF A LOT MORE than I ever will about training.  He is a good trainer, I just dabbled in training and am far better with the nutrition aspect.  Very few men would ever come to me for training though and that use to bother me too.  There were a few women that really wanted more out of it than to "*tone*" and I enjoyed training them but for the most part I was always stuck with the fat lazy women that really didn't want to do anything.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There were a few women that really wanted more out of it than to "*tone*" and I enjoyed training them but for the most part I was always stuck with the fat lazy women that really didn't want to do anything.




It is for that reason that I rarely give out anymore dieting advise.  I am tired of working with people and helping them with their diet to here them say "I messed up big time this weekend."  and then two days later say "why is nothing happening?  it isn't working".  I have very little patience.  I only help those with diet that come to me and are willing to commit 100% to what I am giving them.  I recently had one women come to me and say "whatever you tell me to do I will do.  Please just help me.  If you tell me eat 10 times a day I will cook 10 meals and take them to work."  So I helped her out.  She was nervous that she wasn't losing weight.  I told her to relax.  10 weeks later she lost only 5lbs and dropped 3% bf!!  But, clients like her are few and far between.  It is also for this reason and lack of dedication from people that I decided I don't want a masters in Nutrional Science and I don't want to be a dietician.  I have switched my focus on other things.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think he looks lke a trainer.  He is big, just not ripped.  Don't powerlifters look like trainers?


I dont think the general public would think that he is a personal fitness trainer. Maybe a powerlifting trainer. I dunno...... Sad, huh?



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Very few men would ever come to me for training though and that use to bother me too.


That has to suck major donkey balls for the lady trainers. Its a macho/ego thing, unfortunately. "DUDE.....you were helped by a GIRL????" Sad, huh? And some of those guys just cant get that maybe some of the lady trainers are better all around than male trainers. Sexism at its best. But this time its the men that suffer more than the ladies because then WE get the crappy trainers and the ladies get out of the business. Ok Im getting upset... 




But from a purely personal point, however, Id be too distracted if my trainer looked so good. Hey, Im only a man and I know Id "unwittingly   " be trying to catch a peek of leg or ......*shivers*....neck! Oh gods how I do love necks.... Er, but.... yeah. Id hurt myself I just know it. Then of course if she wore perfume... 



Where was I?


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk how tall are you? I think I may have a similar structure as you. Ive seen your gallery and I think maybe in two more hardcore years I can get to looking almost the same. Hell I already follow your diets in your journal. Im 5'7.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> P-funk how tall are you? I think I may have a similar structure as you. Ive seen your gallery and I think maybe in two more hardcore years I can get to looking almost the same. Hell I already follow your diets in your journal. Im 5'7.



I am 5'5. Midget...lol




> I dont think the general public would think that he is a personal fitness trainer. Maybe a powerlifting trainer. I dunno...... Sad, huh?



It is kind of funny actually.  He gets (or got since he no longer is a trainer) tons of clients and people requesting him.  There are also people that say that they wouldn't train with him.  It goes both ways.  I have a lot of business, so much so that i have to turn people away.  But still, there are those at the gym that say they wouldn't train with me because I will make them big or say that I look gross.  Whatever, I could careless.  It works both ways.  Some think i don't look good at all.  It isn't like i am showing off my body.  I wear baggy shorts and XL t-shirts.  Still both of us train a lot of women.  Most of them say "I don't want to look like you.  I don't want big legs or shoulders.  I don't want to get big."  So we ask becasue we are curious "Why did you request to train with me then?"  and they say "Because I look at all the other trainers here.  I see you guys and can tell you work really hard when you workout so I know we are going to do the hardcore stuff and not waste my time."  

it goes both ways.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am 5'5. Midget...lol


Dang. I dont know if I should feel good or bad, LOL.





> It goes both ways.  I have a lot of business, so much so that i have to turn people away.  But still, *there are those at the gym that say they wouldn't train with me because I will make them big or say that I look gross*.


 I had not thought of that aspect. Interesting. Yea, I guess it does go both ways. 


At this point in time, that statement sounds very ignorant to me. But its only because now I know what I know. I can imagine that the recent boom in the fitness industry is only going to draw more "innocently ignorant" people, and those people will be put with trainers like Min0's friend. A guy with a certificate. 

That sounds scary. And sad.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

> I am 5'5. Midget...lol



I'm 5'7'' .....I don't feel so short anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

> and those people will be put with trainers like Min0's friend. A guy with a certificate.



He is a fat trainer to be more specific, the other trainers crack jokes on him asking him why is he in off season shape all year round.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He is a fat trainer to be more specific, the other trainers crack jokes on him asking him why is he in off season shape all year round.


*AAAAAAAAAND he wipes the spit up shake off the keyboard and monitor again*


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> That has to suck major donkey balls for the lady trainers. Its a macho/ego thing, unfortunately. "DUDE.....you were helped by a GIRL????" Sad, huh? And some of those guys just cant get that maybe some of the lady trainers are better all around than male trainers. Sexism at its best.


I have been working long distance with a female personal trainer for the last 4 years and she's the best PT I have ever met. She's actually a former National NPC competitor, but yes, there are guys in my gyms who would not even consider working with a woman. Well, it's their loss....

On the subject, people say all the time, " you should be a personal trainer". I would STARVE. I would not tolerate the lazy 90% who are not motivated, take no personal responsibility for themselves and instead of doing what it takes to get in shape, just want you to tell them "the secret" to losing 20 pounds or whatever. I'd refuse to start women off on phony "toning" exercises like the kickbacks and adductor crap. I'd end up firing most of my "clients" after the third time they missed a workout because "something came up". No, I'll stick to my normal well paying day job and not deal with this aggravation on top of taking a big pay cut.


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Jan 15, 2005)

*yeah*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I agree with what you said, I feel the same way.
> Not all PT are lame...........but since my gym is Ballys you do get to see a lot of fat trainers or skinny trainers.


i go to bally's too. there are 3 trainers there that are in great shape. these guys are ripped, and the girl trainers are really fit too. i wanna be a PT when im older and thats why im starting kno to get in shape. ive worked with a trainer b4, and i kno that its really hard to take advice from someone sometimes when u are in much better shape that they are, im not sayin they have to be BB's. but i deffinitly think they should look decent. they need to look healthy if there gonna tell other people what they need to do to be healthy. kinda wanna those practice what you preach things.


----------



## V Player (Jan 15, 2005)

Big bump, Egoatdoor. My friend Boyd is a personal trainer who charges only like, 50 buks for online training and he is also the best I know. 



And on that note....time to switch gears. I also cannot imagine what trainers go through when they have to deal with assholes like........ME. If a trainer at a gym ever came up to me offering just some small bit of advise, Id ignore him. Just flat out. Its  rude and everything, but I know I would because Ive done it before. And I know Im probably not the only one who "spits" in their faces. Personaly, Id wait for myself after the shift was over and say "yo.... Mr. Attitude!" But thats never happened.

Its not that I know everything, I just cannot stand to talk to people while Im doing something. And honestly, back on the original gear, I really do feel that a bunch of them are quacks. Some of them DONT know a damned thing more than I do and I dont want to talk to them. So I guess I can say that Im pre-judiced when it comes to them and I know I hurt myself in the long run. I just cant help myself. I often wonder about the many P-funks Ive dissed who didnt deserve it just because I have this negative view of their industry. Well.....Ive had "help" in having this view too but, that doesnt really justify it.


I wonder how often cruel shit like that happens to PTs cause I know it must. I know I could not put up with that, though. Id have to say something even if I got fired.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> I also cannot imagine what trainers go through when they have to deal with assholes like........ME.



That is why I don't talk to anyone at the gym unless they talk to me or ask me first.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It was probably that stupid Apex program   I've seen some gyms require this.  I dont' know what it entails though.
> 
> I have a measly certificate but I don't train anymore.  I couldn't handle the lack of dedication that people had.  They pay you and then they don't want to work.   It drove me insane.


You don't look insane.    

I think peeps want the miracle pill and throw their money away on trainers thinking they won't have to do jack shit.  And if they are willing to throw it away, better be in my pocket than someone else's. (not that I am a trainer becuase I am not)

To me, if you look at a PT's clients, that should tell you how good they are regardless of how the PT looks.  If his clients look the same and never change, he isn't worth shit.  Just my .02. 

Oh...I forgot...I probably could not handle having to listen to everyone elses problems day in and day out.  I would go batty!   Its like the poor girls that do hair...they know everyones business and then some!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

wlcfitness05 said:
			
		

> i go to bally's too. there are 3 trainers there that are in great shape. these guys are ripped, and the girl trainers are really fit too.


I spent a year at Ballys. The trainers there are the absolute worst. Ballys has a cookie cutter corporate training program the PTs have to adhere to. What I saw was 95 pound women and 250 pound ( obese) men being put through the SAME programs, complete with movements on those big Fitballs. The trainers were so clueless as to proper gym etiquette that they did not replace dumbbells to the racks or strip the plates off bars when they were done.

And if you do not meet your minimum quota of client sessions in a month at Ballys, you can lose your job no matter HOW GOOD YOU ARE A TRAINER FOR YOUR CLIENTS. So, is your well being the most important thing to your PT at that chain?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> To me, if you look at a PT's clients, that should tell you how good they are regardless of how the PT looks.  If his clients look the same and never change, he isn't worth shit.  Just my .02.



not always true, you could be a great trainer and give great diet/nutrition advice but the client may continue to eat like shit and therefore look like shit.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

That's true too.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2005)

One of the reasons I picked my gym is that all of the trainers either are or were into competitive bodybuilding or sports.  They have competition photos of each one of them either on stage or in a game.  They are all in great shape and know their stuff.

 I always wonder about the people I see working with a trainer week to week.  Mostly older women or men, very few under 40.  I can see wanting someone to teach you what to do, but at some point, shouldn't you be able to strike out on your own?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2005)

I knew this one "PT" who thought the more sets you did the better.   So I would occasionally see him doing 35 sets for bi's every 2-3 days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> One of the reasons I picked my gym is that all of the trainers either are or were into competitive bodybuilding or sports. They have competition photos of each one of them either on stage or in a game. They are all in great shape and know their stuff.
> 
> I always wonder about the people I see working with a trainer week to week. Mostly older women or men, very few under 40. I can see wanting someone to teach you what to do, but at some point, shouldn't you be able to strike out on your own?


Don't assume because someone is a competitor that they know anything. I used to train at a gym owned by a now Pro and he was absolutely clueless. I observed his own training and how he trained clients, including a friend of mine.

On the striking out on their own, 1) many people are mentally dependent on others, including their trainers and "therapists" and 2) unfortuneatly it is often in the trainer's financial interest to make and keep the client dependent and thus the fee rolling in week after week. Otherwise, the trainer is forced to market and mine for new clients constantly to keep money flowing in the door and the trainer's bills paid. 

There was a PT on another site whose philosophy in dealing with her clients was 1) Motivate 2) Educate and 3) Terminate. Too bad that is not the norm in the industry.


----------



## cider303 (Jan 17, 2005)

I feel the reason why PT's do not normally look "built" is because through classes they have learned not to go heavy...They have learned that going heavy is unhealthy for your joints... I believe that they are going for overall health not just bulk.  I base this off of an exercise science major @ uconn... he tried telling me that you do not need to go heavy to build muscle... i almost laughed in his face


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

Bottom line.....learn as much as you can and ditch the trainer.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> I feel the reason why PT's do not normally look "built" is because through classes they have learned not to go heavy...They have learned that going heavy is unhealthy for your joints... I believe that they are going for overall health not just bulk.  I base this off of an exercise science major @ uconn... he tried telling me that you do not need to go heavy to build muscle... i almost laughed in his face




What does going heavy have to do with getting big??  Size is just a matter of breaking down tissue and repairing it through rest and recovery and eating enough calories to maintain that growth.  You don't have to go heavy doing this.  Provided you use progressive resitance every time you train you could get stronger and bigger by doing sets of 15 IMO.  Just eat for size.   If you are so smart maybe you should be a trainer.


----------



## V Player (Jan 17, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> I feel the reason why PT's do not normally look "built" is because through classes they have learned not to go heavy...They have learned that going heavy is unhealthy for your joints... I believe that they are going for overall health not just bulk.  I base this off of an exercise science major @ uconn... he tried telling me that you do not need to go heavy to build muscle... *i almost laughed in his face*


Uh...ok. On that note....


			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> What does going heavy have to do with getting big?? Size is just a matter of breaking down tissue and repairing it through rest and recovery and eating enough calories to maintain that growth. You don't have to go heavy doing this.


 Yo cider, no offense bro but maybe you should have asked him to explain further instead of wanting to laugh in his face. P-funk is absolutely right. Look at me (hell for that matter look at HIM), I DO NOT go heavy. I bench with 100, military press with 60, shrug with 150-200....and so on. Im not the biggest on the block but thats because my goal is not just size, but also endurance. I think Im doing ok as far as size goes and I know I could put on much more if I just upped the calories like P-funk said. 


And on THAT note, Im looking to add 20 pounds this next cycle with those very same lifts. Wanna bet that I can do it by following P-funk's protocol? Not a hostile dare, just a friendly bet. Worth a handshake?


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 17, 2005)

I would gladly work with a female trainer. I think I would actually prefer a female PT. Everything I do, I put 100% into it, no matter if it is guitar or bbing, so I think I would be a good client.. I've been at it for about 3 months now, and I don't even know if my results are good. How can you find a good PT?


----------



## seabee (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey V P, how tall are you?  You bench 100 and M press 60 lbs (total or per dumbell)?  How long have you been lifting?  Good development for those numbers.


----------



## V Player (Jan 17, 2005)

seabee said:
			
		

> Hey V P, how tall are you?  You bench 100 and M press 60 lbs (total or per dumbell)?  How long have you been lifting?  Good development for those numbers.


5'7, 174. BP is 100lb barbell, military is 60lb barbell. Been lifting seriously since January 04 after 5 year break. Of and on sporadicaly with no idea what I was doing before then. 



Thanks for the compliment. I dont train like a bodybuilder, but if I have muscles its just gravy from nutrition and proper recovery. Rep schemes and routines alone dont build muscle. At least thats my observation and humble opinion.





Oh and Im 38 too


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2005)

I know a ton of trainers who are really good, you just need to look and know what to ask.  People don't shop around for trainers, they just assume that the person they are talking to knows what they are talking about.  That is their problem for not looking into the trainer.

I think requiring a degree for personal training is a good idea, but it won't fly.  There is going to be a distinct problem for trainers if they ever require a degree.  A trainer is not a salaried position and as of now seasonal slowness is not an issue, but it would be if you had a $500 a month school loan payment.

Oh and bump to that statement that alot of people who think they know what they are talking about actually know dick.  I was talking to an old powerlifter who told me to put a board under my heels to elevate them when I squat.


----------



## cider303 (Jan 17, 2005)

with my experience using higher reps does not work for me... that was the humor.. i had followed lifting plans that parrallel his recommended with no gains close to what i have seen using lower reps and heavier weight...  the point i left out was the fact that he had been recommending the things that do not work for my body... perhaps i am more of a hardgainer than you are.. who knows? With most of the people i have talked to going heavy is what makes their muscles respond the most... so maybe i was making a generalization... at no point was i attacking his personal intellect and at no point did i say i was _so smart_.

 and btw hes about 5'9" buck fifty or lighter


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

There are good personal trainers and bad ones, just as with any other profession.  However, just because a PT isn't big, doesn't mean he doens't know how to help you get big.  He may just not want that for himself.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 18, 2005)

I think it's a catch-22 for people wanting to hire a PT. You can't tell if they are any good until you've already paid them. By then it's too late. 

 I think I'll just start p/rr/s instead..


----------



## V Player (Jan 18, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> with my experience using higher reps does not work for me... that was the humor.. i had followed lifting plans that parrallel his recommended with no gains close to what i have seen using lower reps and heavier weight...  the point i left out was the fact that he had been recommending the things that do not work for my body... perhaps i am more of a hardgainer than you are.. who knows? With most of the people i have talked to going heavy is what makes their muscles respond the most... so maybe i was making a generalization... at no point was i attacking his personal intellect and at no point did i say i was _so smart_.
> 
> and btw hes about 5'9" buck fifty or lighter


My bad


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I think it's a catch-22 for people wanting to hire a PT. You can't tell if they are any good until you've already paid them. By then it's too late.


Not always true. Ask for referrals of past clients and then TALK to the people. Another option is not sign a long term contract. Schedule two sessions at most and then decide if what they are doing is 1) effective and 2)in line with your goals.

From observation, two no nos I see that stick out like sore thumbs is 1) Not having a written program for the client and similarly not logging the weights and exercises as the session progresses, and 2) never correcting form errors. I am amazed in watching trainers sitting there paying more attention to being paid rep counters while the client does an exercise with obvious form irregularities.


----------



## Var (Jan 18, 2005)

I didnt read the whole thread, but one thing I'd like to add is that a lot of the shitty trainers will be weeded out when the national licensing of personal trainers goes through.

As far as looks, I agree that you need to look the part regardless of how much knowledge you have.


----------

